# Trip to the North Norfolk Cost - 3rd May



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

After going to a couple of meets, I've decided to bit the bullet. I'm planning a trip to Burnham Market in Norfolk, on the North Norfolk cost. There's a really nice pub/hotel/restaurant there called the Hoste Arms, where we could all go for lunch.

I think this would be a really good use of one of the Bank Holidays in May. Which ones best for people?

So here's my purposed intermarry for the day (I'm open to suggestions though):

Meet up early with the Lincolnshire/East Midland Members at Sleaford.

Drive to King's Lynn, where we could meet anyone from the South East/ Cambs.

Depending on the time and whether to which road we go on, drive to Burnham Market. Have a bite to eat and a wonder around the place (let Di have here G 'n T fix Colin :wink: ).

Drive to Holkham Hall (about 3-4 miles away) for an ice cream and a walk along the beach. Or a trip to Sandringham House.

Cruse back to various parts of the country with that very big TT grin  

Please feel free to add to this.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

XXMetal

Sounds good to me  Just need to check which BH's are free.

In principle yes.

Norman


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Ben, this sounds like a fine idea, which bank holiday is best for you and Norman??? At the moment we would prefer 3rd May but we would be able to change things around to fit in with the majority.

Oh, and Norman what have you been up to?


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Colin eitherâ€™s fine at the moment, spook to Carrie last night and I think she's OK for either, although I was a little worse for ware  . As you say I can fit in around others, so over to you Norman 

Norman which vehicle will you be arriving in :?: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Guys I think I'll bring the fire truck - no bugger will get passed me  anyone that gets near can have a free car wash :lol:

Would be so 8) to be let loose with one of those beasts.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Oh nearly forgot, I'm OK for 3rd or 31st May.

I guess if we go for the 3rd we need to get sorted soon.

Best see if we get anymore takers.

Norman


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

NormStrm said:


> I guess if we go for the 3rd we need to get sorted soon.
> 
> Best see if we get anymore takers.


Agreed, give it untill Wednesday next week, if we don't get any takers for the 3rd, move it back to the 31st. Does this sound like a good idea :?: .

Come on guys Norman's going to wash all our cars for use.


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Well in that case, I'm up for it :lol:

SBJ


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Roll up Roll up all welcome


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Nice one guys 

I presume everyone wants to eat :?: 
I've found a sample menu. I'll try and book at table in the week, when hopefully I know how many are coming.

So if you could let me know if youâ€™re bringing anyone it would be greatly appreciated.

See you soon in Sunny Norfolk 8)


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Going to book the table today .

I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Booked a table for 1 o'clock for 6 8)

Just need to arrange where we're all going to meet.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Cheers XXmetal

Looking forward already 

You have IM

Will take a look @ the map to see if a suitable meeting point can be found.

Norman


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Just updated the table booking to seven ogf use 8) 8) .

I'll be coming down from Lincoln, so will meet the A17 at Sleaford and take that all the way to Kings Lynn, then turning north and heading towards Hunstanton.

So anywhere along there is good for me.

SBJ how are you going to get there, as I see your from Ipswich?


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

I think it's safe to say SBJ will come up via Diss travel up to meet you - cross country 

Kings Lynn might be a suitable meeting point, Hardwick Roundabout is a possibility. A47 / A10 / A149.

McDonald's Restaurant
Campbells Meadow
Hardwick Rd
KINGS LYNN
PE30 4RS

http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... =10&up.y=6

Norman


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Yeah, I'll be travelling up to Diss to meet up with Norman.

SBJ


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Norman,

Thanks, that looks a good a place as anywhere to meet. Meet there about 11:30 for 12:00?

See you guys soon 8)


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Thanks Ben & Norman 

Looking forward to it! We'll meet you there, our best route is straight down A47 Leics to Kings Lynn.

Col & Di


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Norman,

Is the McDonald's on that new roundabout? Can you easly see it?

Cheers Ben


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Ben et al

From memory maccyd's is not visible from the Hardwick roundabout, you need to drive down the Hardwick Road a short distance and it is on the left. You will know if you are going down the correct road as there is a BMW dealer on the right.

Norman


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Cheers Norman,

Looks like I best set off early as I'll probably be having a tour of Kings Lynn :roll:


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Cromer weather :? I want me roof down [smiley=kid.gif]


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

ColDiTT said:


> Cromer weather :? I want me roof down [smiley=kid.gif]


Hope my roof says up :wink:

Oh well the Hoste does good beer. Just see how much it is to get Carrie insured for the day  :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I need to check with Kate (if I can use here car!! :lol: ) but if she hasn't booked anything for Monday, can a ex-TTer (I can already hear the heckles of "Splitter!!") come along?


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

No problem Paul, you and Kate are always more than welcome, you won't hear any name calling from here, 'blessed are the meek'

'Splitter' :lol: :lol:

Col


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

See you Monday then Scotty.

Looks like another car my [smiley=baby.gif] TT's going to get left behind by :roll:


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Worry ye not Ben, we'll wait for you  or we'll give you a head start :? or let Carrie drive, she'll be quicker


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Saucer of milk for table 10 :lol:

I'll take out the cricket bat this time, or make Carrie walk 

I know it looks brave posting that but she does know where the forum is :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

XXMetal said:


> See you Monday then Scotty.
> 
> Looks like another car my [smiley=baby.gif] TT's going to get left behind by :roll:


Not confirmed yet....hopefully later today. Someone has concerns about bank holiday traffic etc :roll:


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> XXMetal said:
> 
> 
> > See you Monday then Scotty.
> ...


Doesn't the traffice part for you in an S4 :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Not like it did in my TT.

People look in the mirror and think it's a sales rep in a rush! :roll: :lol:


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

scoTTy said:


> Not like it did in my TT.
> 
> People look in the mirror and think it's a sales rep in a rush! :roll: :lol:


Or a safty car thats missed the race track :lol:


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

See you all on Monday. Think the weather is going to be mixed, so the chances of arriving with a clean car are remote 

SBJ


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

SBJ said:


> See you all on Monday. Think the weather is going to be mixed, so the chances of arriving with a clean car are remote
> 
> SBJ


You've pinched my excuse :lol:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Woo whoo I have the green light. 

Kate and I will be coming out to play so I hope there's plenty of Optimax stations on route! :roll:

Do I need to call the restaurant to up the booking?


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

ScoTTy,
I've rung the resturant. I've got to ring back and speak to a manager  (like being at school again) Cannot see it being a problem though, I'll post back later. See you at Kings Lynn


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Cheers.

Worst case we'll sit in the carpark on our own and eat our soggy cucumber sandwiches. 

Where did I put that flask? <says the saloon driver> :roll:


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Fear not ScoTTy, it's all is sorted.   

See you Monday 8)


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Excellent, sounds like a good turn out for Monday.

It is so frustrating not being able to access the ******** from work I miss out on all the excitment  Even the "cloaking portal" I used has gone 

Still it's a holiday weekend and Monday is TT & S4 day  [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

I might even be able to have a cleaner TT than SBJ 8)

Norman


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Ben, 'you the man' [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=gossip.gif] [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=smoking.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=sleeping.gif]

See you all Monday 8)


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

The weather has been fabulous here all day today, very warm and sunny, lets just hope for the same tomorrow :?

If anyone else wishes to join us you are most welcome


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

There's not much Opitmax around Norfolk (away from Norwich) so I suggest a fill up as we leave King's Lynn. I've made a note of two stations which are virtually on the route North.

Fingers crossed for the weather.


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> There's not much Opitmax around Norfolk (away from Norwich) so I suggest a fill up as we leave King's Lynn. I've made a note of two stations which are virtually on the route North.


Good thinking, I'll be about ready for a top up by then 

Rumour has it that they have just got BBC 2 in Norfolk :?


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

It's been lovely here today as well, fingers crossed for roof down weather tomorrow 8)

So looks like an Optimax stop for the gas guzzling S4 

C U all tomorrow.

Norman


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

It was sunny here and hour ago. It looks like being a wet one.

Bring your waterproofs!

C U soon


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Ben thanks for organising and everyone for making it a superb run out 

Once we had finished off the T bone's  and the rain had stopped - it was roof down weather to Wells next the Sea for a 99 :wink:

Then into the arcade to clear the 2p machines of keyrings and jumping beans - don't you just love the sea side 

Norman


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

What a great day out!! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Many thanks to Ben for organising and everyone for the making it fun.

I was amazed how the weather improved after the dismal start.










Since I nearly caught the (eerrr what's the opposite of thief??) red handed, putting these in my boot......










..... so I think it's only fair that I post this picture  :lol: 










Thanks again all. :wink:


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Brilliant ScoTTy, just brilliant, why oh why did I walk straight into that one :lol: :lol: I was never taught how to eat an ice cream properly [smiley=jester.gif]

Ben, really sorry about my appalling manoeuvre coming out of that T-junction, my options were to hit you up the ars* or go flying by you, I opted for the later 

As others have said, a great day spent with great folks, great food and great cruising.

Thanks for organising it Ben & Carrie, great to see you all again.

Col & Di


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Just to echo all of the above. Considering it was a bank holiday Monday we didn't really encounter too many 'Sunday' drivers, in fact the largest issue were the flooded roads on the way there. As Scotty's pictures show, we all had a great day out.

Highlights were seeing the tide coming in, watching you all play 2p flipper machines, finding a parking space at the pub, the weather late afternoon, and hearing the S4 pull away from junctions 8)

SBJ


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

SBJ said:


> Highlights were seeing the tide coming in, watching you all play 2p flipper machines, finding a parking space at the pub...


Not the most convincing post I've ever read! I'm that will attract loads of people next time!! :wink: :lol:


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

:lol: :lol: ROFLMAO :lol: :lol:

So thatâ€™s what as season for watching the Foxes does to you :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Nice one Scotty.

Nice too meet you all. I'll have to get Carrie ready quicker next time, so I don't have to come out with stories of arriving home the night before after a skin full with a cheese take-away  

I thought seeing an S4 playing chicken with an on coming Police car was quite entertaining.

Colin, same you didn't hit the back of my car. It might have spouted that extra exhaust pipe, and made me feel a little less inadequate :wink:

Thanks again to everyone for coming along a making it a top day. See you all soon.

Ben


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

Just out of interest how many Police men did you guys see on they way home. I saw two checking peoples speed on the A17. Funny they weren't there in the Morning when it was hammering down with rain :? :roll: :wink:


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Didn't see any from Swaffham to Leicester A47, mind you if they had any sense they wouldn't be around on a Sunday afternoon following reports of a S4 driving on the wrong side of the road


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

ColdiTT :- You look like your presenting the event with your ice cream in your hand like that :wink:


----------



## ColDiTT (Sep 6, 2003)

Abi

Lol

â€˜This is ColDiTT live from Wells Next- the- Sea with the newsâ€™

â€˜Some TT owners were found earlier today putting 2p pieces into slot machines, the grown men aged between 26 and 45 were last seen loading their car boots with cheap nasty tacky prizes, one man is very distinctive with ice cream around his mush should not be approached, he is said to have had 2 flakes in his 99â€™.


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

LOL Colin :lol:

Good reply.

It made my day keeping a big S4 behind me :wink:   (the secret is to take the beast out of its own environment, so it doesn't know where it's going :wink: :lol: )

The only downside of being the "puddle tester" is I've now got to clean the car again :roll:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> SBJ said:
> 
> 
> > Highlights were seeing the tide coming in, watching you all play 2p flipper machines, finding a parking space at the pub...
> ...


Agreed but then we want to keep it an exclusive meet else everyone will want to turn up next time.

Next time I can feel a large Mr Whippy ice cream cone with 3 or possibly 4 flakes 8)

Norman


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

LOL at this thread! :lol:

Police - by the time we got home I'd counted up into double figures. I can't remember exactly as I ran out of fingers! I'm sure they were all out and about as it was double time on Monday!!
Re the one coming towards me. I bet I saw him before you did courtesy of extending my line of sight :wink:

"Keeping an S4 behind me" - and there was me thinking I pulled over, indicated and left you through. 

After talking to Norm and Simon at the final stop - it seems the place to be is actually behind. I think they just like looking at my backside!!

p.s. Thanks to the "cruising" as opposed to "hooning" my average mpg has increased. For the whole trip I averaged 23mpg!!! Whether that's due to the driving or getting my intermittent knock sensor corrected I don't know. My run to AMD and back today average 19.1mpg so I guess it was just you girlies!!  

<running for cover>

p.p.s. I didn't eat anything last night nor for breakfast after that meal!!


----------

